# Submit form to email address



## Eclipse2003 (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey guys. I am trying to put together a basic form for our website where our customers will fill in basic text boxes, drop down, check box, etc. and I want them to be able to click the Submit button and it gets sent to my email address without having to open their email client. I don't really know a thing about websites so you'll probably have to step me through this. Let me know. Thanks alot guys for the help.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

There are other threads on this subject in this section if you search for them 

I'm happy to help thereafter!


----------

